# Looking for a job



## PTCAL (Nov 29, 2008)

I am 46 years old male, born in Brazil but I am also a Portuguese citizen. I live with wife in Carcavelos. We have a 33 months old daughter and a baby that shall be born next June. 
Actually I am posting this, because we had lived in the US for a while (our daughter is American) and I am looking for a job. Since I consider my English very good I would like to work for an English native spoken person. I have a 14 years experience as a flight attendant, 1 year as a limo driver in the US, advanced computer skills, cooking and drinking preparation 
I am also offering myself as a caretaker for a family who needs a man wiith a family to live in.
I am at your disposal to elucidate any further inquiries you may have regarding my professional background.

Thank you and I am looking hearing from you soon


----------



## OrkneytoPortugal (Dec 21, 2008)

PTCAL said:


> I am 46 years old male, born in Brazil but I am also a Portuguese citizen. I live with wife in Carcavelos. We have a 33 months old daughter and a baby that shall be born next June.
> Actually I am posting this, because we had lived in the US for a while (our daughter is American) and I am looking for a job. Since I consider my English very good I would like to work for an English native spoken person. I have a 14 years experience as a flight attendant, 1 year as a limo driver in the US, advanced computer skills, cooking and drinking preparation
> I am also offering myself as a caretaker for a family who needs a man wiith a family to live in.
> I am at your disposal to elucidate any further inquiries you may have regarding my professional background.
> ...


Hello - I am just wondering where you live, as there is a Carcavelos near Gois - is this the one where you live? Or somewhere else? We may have some suggestions if you are in our area, so let us know.


----------



## PTCAL (Nov 29, 2008)

*Eviction*



goispro said:


> Hello - I am just wondering where you live, as there is a Carcavelos near Gois - is this the one where you live? Or somewhere else? We may have some suggestions if you are in our area, so let us know.


Thanks, but unfortunatelly, we had toleave the apartment because we could not pay the rent. We are living 50 km south of Coimbra, in a room, without hot water, fridge or even stove. We are surviving but i have no hopes anymore.
If you canhelp me i have a phone you can contact me
00351 918157407
My daughter is starving, my wife pregnant..
This is not a joke, this is real.
Thanks
Paulo Almeida


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

PTCAL said:


> Thanks, but unfortunatelly, we had toleave the apartment because we could not pay the rent. We are living 50 km south of Coimbra, in a room, without hot water, fridge or even stove. We are surviving but i have no hopes anymore.
> If you canhelp me i have a phone you can contact me
> 00351 918157407
> My daughter is starving, my wife pregnant..
> ...



depending on where you are, we are in Tomar 70klm south of Coimbra, we often get asked by clients if we know of anyone willing to do garden work, so maybe can put you intouch with some people that may be able to offer you some part time employment,


----------



## PTCAL (Nov 29, 2008)

*answer*



omostra06 said:


> depending on where you are, we are in Tomar 70klm south of Coimbra, we often get asked by clients if we know of anyone willing to do garden work, so maybe can put you intouch with some people that may be able to offer you some part time employment,


I am 30 kms from tomar
and 50 from coimbra
I need a job with a place to live

Paulo


----------

